# H&R survivor 41/45 long



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok iv had this for a year now and have to say I'm very happy . When I dotted it in I can hit a baseball at 65 yards no scope ( with a 45 long ) just mounted a standard red eye optic on it . With a 410 I put the full choke in and it's a great rabbit gun . In my area I can use the 45 long to take deer so my goal is to take as many species as I can with it , I'll keep ya all posted .


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry header should say 410/45


----------

